# what was the longest you went without a period (while breastfeeding)?



## revolucionaria (Sep 15, 2006)

hi there, with my daughter i didnt get my period until almost a year after she was born, but now, i have a bfing 15 mo old son and still no period. so including pregnancy, i haven't had a period in 2 years! not that i'm complaining, but is this a normal amount of time? what are your longest spaces?


----------



## MommyTeesa (Jun 13, 2006)

Even though I nightweaned DD at 10 months, I didn't get AF until she was 22 months and she was very predictably nursing 4 times a day. No sign of AF and DS is 1.


----------



## shanti1 (Jun 30, 2006)

my period came back at 9 months w/both dd & ds1. i expect it'll come back around that time this time too.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

DD1 was 2.5y old when I finally gave up and induced AF back. THis time it came back when DD2 was 18m old.


----------



## mom_of_boys (Apr 29, 2008)

I "dislike" you all
















I exclusively BFd both my children.. I received my ppaf at 9 weeks with DS1 and 11 weeks with DS2







:







: no fair!


----------



## April422 (Nov 28, 2007)

26 months


----------



## milkmamma (Aug 20, 2007)

With my 1st it came back after only 3 months but with my second it came back after 10 months. Who knows why because I did the same thing with both of them.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom_of_boys* 
I "dislike" you all
















I exclusively BFd both my children.. I received my ppaf at 9 weeks with DS1 and 11 weeks with DS2







:







: no fair!

My longest time was 8 weeks


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

With DS2 it was about 15 months I believe. Very nice, I hope this next one is even longer!


----------



## Elijahs Momma (Dec 12, 2007)

With my ds it was 14 months. I completely forgot what it was like having a period!


----------



## addis_mommy (Jul 2, 2007)

I want mine back just so I can start thinking about ttc. We're currently at 14.5 mos and no sign. No night feedings, still nursing on demand during the day 3-5 times a day.


----------



## crystalkr (Jun 29, 2005)

You're reallly gonna hate me then - I haven't had a period in about 4.5 years! I got pregnant, nursed for 2+ years with no period, got pregnant again on the very first ovulation and am 12 months post partum with no period. I won't expect it for at least another year if things go like last time. Crazy, but I love it!!!


----------



## kalisage (Mar 15, 2008)

No one hit me, but 47 months. There were 2 births in between tho







- then went 23 months


----------



## mom_of_boys (Apr 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
My longest time was 8 weeks









((hugs)) how did we get so "unlucky"


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

Got mine at 10 months or so with my son - shortly after he dropped to one feed at night - but I have read 14 months is average so 15 isn't so weird.

Only 5 weeks pp here so too early to say how this time will go! I have PCOS and had to go through all sorts of infertility stuff to get these 2 - I don't ovulate or have periods on my own with any regularity. I LIKE having periods - not having them is sign of how broken my body is. Lactation induced lack of periods is kind of hard for me - I don't know whether to blame PCOS of breastfeeding.


----------



## triplembride (Jun 15, 2007)

PEONY! what did you do to induce it back...i'm 16.5 mos PP and STILL no AF and we want #2


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

16 mths and I was Exclusively Pumping


----------



## proudmommaof31/2 (Jan 7, 2007)

With kiddo # 3, 28 1/2 months! Woohoo!


----------



## Neth Naneth (Aug 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *triplembride* 
PEONY! what did you do to induce it back...i'm 16.5 mos PP and STILL no AF and we want #2

I am kind of curious too.

AF returned at about 14 months.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Two months.







:


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I've only had one baby, but 12.5 months.

My sister had hers back within 2 months both times.

It's amazing how much it varies!


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

17 m


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

11.5 months with DS


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

almost 25 months pp here and still no AF.


----------



## sara_m (Jul 12, 2004)

When my ds was about 16 months, I cut back breastfeeding a bit in the hopes that I would get my period (I went through infertility and treatments to get pregnant the first time). Well, the cutbacks worked, and I got my period when he was 18 months. I had three periods before getting pregnant with dd. I'm sure it will happen faster this time as dd is a much more voracious solids eater than my son ever was. I'm just curious how long I'll enjoy bfing this time. I went until ds second birthday, and at five months pregnant, I was ready!


----------



## taransmom (Sep 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crystalkr* 
You're reallly gonna hate me then - I haven't had a period in about 4.5 years! I got pregnant, nursed for 2+ years with no period, got pregnant again on the very first ovulation and am 12 months post partum with no period. I won't expect it for at least another year if things go like last time. Crazy, but I love it!!!

i am right there w/you; got it back after dd#1 was 2.5 years, had one period and got pregnant immediately w/dd#2. she is 8 mo now and no other period although i have had some spotting on one occasion. so, that works out to one period in 4.7 years!


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

I got my period at 10 months postpartum. We're still breastfeeding of course, but he does get solids during the day.


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

22 mos pp with ds


----------

